# Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10)!



## ToflixGamer (13. Juli 2017)

*Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10)!*

Hey alle zusammen.

Haben seit gut einer Woche hier 200 Mbit/s von Vodafone über Kabel - laut Speedtest funktioniert das auch alles absolut tadellos. 

Die ersten Tage lief es auch mit Steam problemlos. Nur seit einigen Tagen lädt Steam kurzzeitig mit 4-5 MB/s, dann erstmal einige Sekunden überhaupt nichts und dann macht er mit knapp 600-800 kbit/s weiter - das kann ich mir mit so einer Leitung einfach nicht erklären und es nervt auch etwas. Alles andere funktioniert tadellos.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Zur Hardware:

Heruntergeladen wird auf eine HDD, die ja wohl kaum mit unter einem MB ausgelastet sein dürfte, das OS ist Windows 10. Beim Speedtest werden je nach Tageszeit teils mehr als 200 Mbit/s angezeigt, da stimmt also alles. Nur Steam macht damit Probleme. Download-Server ändern hat nichts geholfen - es passiert jedes Mal das gleiche.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Im Steam-Client auf Steam -> Einstellungen -> Downloads gehen und schauen, was bei "Downloadregion" eingestellt ist.
Die auswählen, die Dir am nächsten ist (zum Beispiel Hamburg, Frankfurt oder München).
Falls die schon eingestellt ist, versuch einfach mal eine andere.


----------



## ToflixGamer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Ich hab doch schon geschrieben, dass ich den Download-Server geändert habe. Bin virtuell einmal um die Welt gereist - gebrachts hats gar nichts. Ich weiß nicht, warum es einfach überhaupt nicht mehr läuft. Es nervt.

Neuinstalliert habe ich eben auch. Das bringt auch überhaupt nichts.

EDIT: Grade mal per Chrome n Download gestartet - da laufen die vollen 22 MB/s durch. Dauerhaft. Nur Steam hat anscheinend keine Lust.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Ah okay, da hatte ich dich falsch verstanden. Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, Sorry. 
Kann alles und nichts sein. Ich würde es noch mal eine Woche beobachten und - so es bestehen bleibt - beim Provider/Störungsdienst anrufen.

Vielleicht fällt ja noch wem etwas besseres ein.

Edit: Dann ist das Routing vermutlich einfach gerade bescheiden. Hast Du ein VPN, über das Du mal testen kannst?
Dagegen kann man aber nicht wirklich viel machen. Das klärt sich von selbst.


----------



## extremeDsgn (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Das liegt an Steam, wenn die Server überlastet sind, wird gedrosselt. Alles normal.

Steam Status * Is Steam Down?


----------



## ToflixGamer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Das liegt an Steam, wenn die Server überlastet sind, wird gedrosselt. Alles normal.
> 
> Steam Status * Is Steam Down?



Das interessante ist ja, dass Chrome, Origin, etc. vollkommen normal laden, nur Steam eben dieses komische Phänomen zeigt... Bezweifle daher, dass das Problem auf Seiten Vodafone liegt. Vor einigen Tagen lief das ja noch tadellos. 

Nun, mag vielleicht dran liegen, dass es 23 Uhr Abends war, als ich es getestet habe. Ich werde es heute erneut testen, am Nachmittag, und hoffe, dass es besser läuft.


----------



## ToflixGamer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Auch heute Nachmittag tritt dasselbe Phänomen auf. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## a160 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Hast du vielleicht den Download in Steam begrenzt? Bei mir kommt auch nicht immer die max. Geschwindigkeit bei Steam rein, je nachdem wie da die Server ausgelastet sind.


----------



## ToflixGamer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*



a160 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht den Download in Steam begrenzt? Bei mir kommt auch nicht immer die max. Geschwindigkeit bei Steam rein, je nachdem wie da die Server ausgelastet sind.



Der Download ist nicht begrenzt.

Ist ja okay, wenn nicht die maximale Geschwindigkeit reinkommt. Aber zwischendurch minutenlang 0 kb/s ist mir dann doch etwas wenig. Und sonst großteils nur 500-600 kb/s. Origin lädt mit 17 MB/s runter, mal zum Vergleich.


----------



## chaotium (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Man hats doch geschrieben, wenn Steam arg belastet wird, dann wird gedrosselt.
Wo ist da ein Problem? Vollkommen normal...


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Kann am routing liegen wie schon einer vor mir gesagt hat.

Würde testweise mal eine VPN Verbindung probieren, wie auch schon einer vor mir geschrieben hat.

Da alles andere ja gut läuft.

Mit wie viel lädst du denn jetzt grad ca. runter ?


----------



## ToflixGamer (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Immerhin scheint es jetzt momentan stabil bei ca. 700 KB/s zu liegen. Ist zwar nicht sonderlich schnell, aber besser als nichts...


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Liegt an Steam selber... 

Ich habe mal ebend einen Steamdownload gestartet ... Selbes Spiel wie bei dir, langsame Downloadraten und teilweise geht es auf 0 kbyte/s  runter...

Habe auch mehrere Server probiert und manche sind besser als andere, aber auch lahm.

Ich lade sonst so mit 50-125 mbyte/s je nach Gegenstelle halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Leute, je nach Spiel und Datenträger(art) kann das auch gut an dem Installationsdatenträger liegen. 
Payday 2 ist so ein Paradebeispiel, welches gerade auf einer HDD und am Anfang vom Download ewig braucht.


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

Naja bei mir wird auf ein Raid 50 geladen. Sind zwar HDD´s aber da limitiert nichts.
Egal welches Spiel, die Steamserver scheinen echt Probleme zu haben.

Kannst es ja selber mal ausprobieren, wenn du ne halbwegs schnelle Leitung hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10) - Hilfe!*

is bei mir das gleiche, lade seit paar tagen nur noch mit maximal 1 mbit....meistens aber eher wesentlich weniger.


weiss nicht was da los ist in letzter zeit.

da soll nochmal einer uebet das psn schimpfen....


----------



## Gast20180319 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10)!*

So hab jetzt nochmal versucht payday2 zu laden... Geht mit ~8 Mbyte/s im Moment.

Hab auch mal geschaut was bei Origin so geht ~50 Mbyte/s.

Also Nachts bei Steam saugen Leute :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToflixGamer (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Steam lädt teils mit 0 kbit/s, dann nur 800-900 kbit/s (Win 10)!*



Addi schrieb:


> So hab jetzt nochmal versucht payday2 zu laden... Geht mit ~8 Mbyte/s im Moment.
> 
> Hab auch mal geschaut was bei Origin so geht ~50 Mbyte/s.
> 
> ...



Nicht mal Nachts bringt bei mir was - habs ja, wie bereits im ersten Beitrag geschrieben, um 23 Uhr Abends getestet - läuft genausowenig.

EDIT sagt: Also bei mir läufts heute. Kann mit durchschnittlich 15-16 MB/s laden. Hab aber auch mein Internet etwas begrenzt, damit andere Teilnehmer das auch noch nutzen können.


----------

